# Auto lisp for Autocad



## asm123 (29 فبراير 2008)

Auto lisp لمن لايعرف فهى لغة برمجه داخل الاوتوكاد تستخدم لعمل اوامر جديدة للمستخدم لتساعده على زيادة سرعة الرسم حوالى عشرة اضعاف الطبيعى.
اقترح:انشاء فرع او موضوع خاص لهذا القسم لان عدد المهندسين داخل المنتدى تجاوز بكثير 200 الف فعلى الاقل يوجد 200 مهندس اخر يجيدون استخدام Auto lisp فلو تعاونا جميعا نستطيع تعليم الجميع هذه التقنيه لنرفع بذلك مستوى المهندس العربى لينافس المستوى العالمى بقوة.

وفى المرفقات نموذك بسيط لما يمكن عمله بهذه التقنيه (امر جديد قمت بعمله عند بداية تعلمى لهذه اللغة).

خطواط استخدام الامر للتجربه:-
1-قم بحفظ الملف على جهازك.
2-قم بفتح برنامج الاوتوكاد اى اصدار.
3-قم بفتح نافذة tools ثم AutoLISP ثم Load Application.
4-قم باختيار الملف الذى تم تحميله من نافذة Look in ثم اضغط على Load ثم Close.
5-عندئذ انت تمتلك امر جديد يقوم بانشاء مجموعه من Layers and dimension style ويقوم برسم قطاع فى Angle.
6-قم بكتابة xang" in autocad command" ثم اضغط entre.
7-سيسألك الاوتوكاد عن عرض ال Angle على سبيل المثال "150" (وحدات مم) ثم اضغط entre.
8-سيسالك الاوتوكاد عن سماكة ال Angle على سبيل المثال "10" (وحدات مم) ثم اضغط entre.
9- اضغط entre ثانية للتاكيد.
10-قم باختيار نقطتين "click on mouse for two different points" النقطه الاولى تحدد ركن الزاويه اما الثانيه فتحدد اتجاهها.
11-عندئذ ستجد نفسك قد قم بعمل 15 layers بالاضافه الى رسم الزاويه وهذا هو ابسط استخدام لل AutoLISP.

محلوظه:- يمكنك بسهوله عمل امر اخر يرسم قطاع خرسانى كامل بالابعاد او امر يرسم الاساسات وقد قمت بتنفيذ العديد من الاوامر ليرتفع بذلك سرعة قسم الرسومات بالشركة التى اعمل بها الى معدل عالى جدا بنسبة اخطاء متدنيه جدا.


----------



## عبدالله غنوي (29 فبراير 2008)

الله يجزاك الخير


----------



## مهندس إسلام سامى (1 مارس 2008)

الله يجزاك كل الخير


----------



## mohamad1985 (1 مارس 2008)

شكرا يا باشمهندس ربنا يجازيك بالخير دايما
وانا انضم اليك في اقتراحك ومش بس بخصوصAuto lisp 
بل بكل المهارات في جميع المجالات لانى اعتقد اننا ينقصنا مهارات كثيرة يمكن ان تمثل لنا فرق كبير في حياتنا


----------



## م مصطفى عاشور (2 مارس 2008)

شكرا على هذا الشرح و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## asm123 (2 مارس 2008)

العفو يا اخوانى ولكننا لم نبتدا بعد فى شرح كيفية عمل ال AutoLISP انه مجرد شرح لاستعمال ملف تم انشائه.
ولكن اولا هل واجه احدكم مشكله فى تشغيل الملف؟


----------



## احمد حمدان (6 مارس 2008)

الاخ الكريم شكرا" جزيلا" جدا" . لكن لازال الموضوع مبهم لحد الان . ماتقصد بتسريع الرسم . فنحن من نقوم بالرسم وليس البرنامج . فالبرنامج عباره عن محاكاه بيننا وبين command line كاسلوب حوار هو يسال ونحن نجيب . ولايقوم بالرسم لوحده . او انك تقصد معالجه المجسمات بال render . ارجو التوضيح رجاءا"


----------



## asm123 (7 مارس 2008)

ال AutoLISP يقوم بالرسم بدلا منا فهى لغة برمجه داخل الاوتوكاد.
جرب الملف المرفق كما هو مبين فى الخطوات ستجد انك عندما تتدخل عرض القطاع وسماكته يقوم برسم القطاع.
مثال (سنقوم بعمله سويا فيما بعد ): امر جديد داخل الاوتوكاد يسالك عن عرض وسماكة قطاع فى عمود خرسانى وعدد الاسياخ داخله ليقوم هو برسمه بدلا منك داخل الاوتوكاد.

هل واجه احدكم مشكله فى تشغيل الملف؟


----------



## مساحة (16 مارس 2008)

انواع lspوشرحة لوسمحتم


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (16 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخى الفاضل لان موضوع lisp هام جداجداجدا وهو فعلا يسرع من الرسم بطريقه هائله
ارجو منك لو عندك كتاب او اى شىء نستطيع منه تعلم هذه اللغه الغايه فى الاهميه نكون شاكرين لك جدا 

وشكرا


----------



## asm123 (17 مارس 2008)

هذا هو احد الكتب
http://www.2shared.com/file/3003638/29ce2d17/AutoLISP_Reference.html

وانا على استعداد للمساعده فى تعليم المهنسين بالمنتدى.


----------



## eng.zsm (18 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع والكتاب


----------



## Amrota (25 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ياريت يا بشمهندس asm123 تعلمنا ان بجد قرأت كتير فى الاوتوليسب بس ما استفدت
ولو فى اى كتب عربية للتعليم ارجو افادتى


----------



## فتوح (25 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً

وألف شكر على الملف والكتاب 

ولكن توجد مشكلة في رفع الملف


----------



## خالد أبودقة (25 مارس 2008)

*أوتولسب*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
إخواني المهندسين أنا و الحمد لله لي خبرة جيدة جدا في مجال الأوتوليسب و قد عملت بها لمدة خمس سنوات و بالفعل هذه اللغة تسرع من الرسم بشكل غير متوقع لأنها توفر زمن الأمور الروتينية داخل الأوتوكاد.
و على كل حال من لديه أي سؤال أو استفسار عن لغة الأوتوليسب فليطرحها في هذا الموضوع


----------



## aleemzaid (26 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس


----------



## wa319747 (12 أبريل 2008)

الموضوع والاقتراح يعبر عن روح عالية نشكر الجميع ونتمني التوفيق والمزيد


----------



## م ضياء الحق (12 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس والله يجزيك الخير 
والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## wa319747 (13 أبريل 2008)

انا عندي lisp اعتقد انة كويس خصوصاً للعمالين في مجال المساحة وهو يقوم بقراءة الاحداثيات وتوقيعها في ملف الاوتوكاد طبعاً فيه برامج متخصصة لاداء نفس المهمه لكن شوفو الملف وارجو ان تستفيدو منه
طبعاً الخطوات كالتالي
1- تحميل الملف باتستخدام tools>autoLISP <load application ونختارimportxyz 
2- تكتب الامر importxyz في شريط الاوامر
ودي باختصار بعض مهام الملف​_ImportXYZ_ is a no fuss, groovy little, AutoCAD LISP routine, for importing coordinates (X,Y,Z, locations) from practically any type of file. For example excel (.xls), CSV, and any delimited ascii file are all accepted​With _ImportXYZ_ you can import a list of X,Y,Z points into an AutoCAD drawing and display any of the options listed below at the specified coordinates 
Draw a node on every point. 
Draw a circle to set size on every point 
Draw lines from point to point to point. 
Insert a block on every point. 
Insert a block and update the X, Y, Z attributes on every point. 
Add a note on every point, Example: survey point numbers.​بالتوفيق ان شاء الله​


----------



## alimo2000 (13 أبريل 2008)

ازاى نستعمل الليسب الاخير الله يجزاك خير؟؟


----------



## mo70mo70 (19 أبريل 2008)

رجاء ليسب حصر كميات وطلع ع اكسيل ضرورىىىىىىىى


----------



## mo70mo70 (19 أبريل 2008)

انا متخصص ف حصلر الكميات رجاء التعاون ع ليسب يعمل ادوات داخل اتوكاد لذللك


----------



## 22مجدي (19 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا لك


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (3 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام عليكم 

هذا الموضوع مهم جدا و يستحق التثبيت 
أحب أن أتعلم البرنامج سأقوب بقراءة الكتاب الذي أنزلته أولا و أتبع الخطوات 
جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك معنا 
على فكره انا قسم عماره و لست مدني و أعتقد ان الأوتوليسب مهم لأي مهندس يرسم بالأوتوكاد
و هذا موقع يوضح ذلك في العماره 
http://www.aecbytes.com/viewpoint/2007/issue_32.html


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (4 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام عليكم 
سؤال من فضلك
أولا الكتاب اللي نزلته الأولاني 
ده عباره عن الأوامر اللي موجوده أصلا في الأوتوكاد
بس أنا بأجيب أمر منهم 
مثلا 
vl-vbaload
و مش بلاقيه في الاوتوكاد
دي حاجه 
تاني حاجه
ازاي نصنع احنا اوامرنا الخاصه بينا ؟؟؟

شكرا و في انتظار الاجابه


----------



## sem7sem (4 سبتمبر 2008)

نعم أوافقق الرأي في عمل قسم خاص بالليسب:75::20:


----------



## خالد الأزهري (4 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
مرفق كتاب ممتاز في برمجة الاوتوكاد بالليسب


----------



## اظل الياسمين (5 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك بس ممكن شرح الخطوات بالنسبة للمبتدئين من اول خطوة الى اخر خطوة وكذك بلكي برنامج البروكون مايخص التحليل الانشائي الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## اظل الياسمين (5 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي الفاضل خالد الازهري وفقك الله على المرفق


----------



## engahmednagi (5 سبتمبر 2008)

أخوتى في الله أهنئكم بقدوم الشهر الفضيل و جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع والمرفقات 
الموضوع هام جدا لنا و كنت أبحث كثيرا في هذا المجال لكي اجد أي مصادر على الشبكة و لم اجد حتى وجدت هذه المشاركة و الموضوع الجيد 
جزاكم الله خيرا على المشاركة الطيبه


----------



## رشادرشاد (6 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ الكريم هذا الموضوع هام جدا واصبحت كل الشركات العالميه تستخدم معادلة الليسب فى انتاج كل اعمالها ارجو نشر باقى الموضوع لأنه هام جدا وياريت باللغة العربية كى يعم الخير على الجميع واخيرا لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## العتيبي علي (6 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## خالد الأزهري (6 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
يا إخواني لنكن عمليين 
المطلوب منا أن نتعلم هذه اللغة و بحمد الله توفر لنا كتابان و الكثير من الاخوة لا يمانعون بل يفرحون بالتوجيه فلماذا لا نقوم بدلا من عبارات الشكر و الرفع بترجمة و عرض ما يتيسر من الموجود و أخص بذلك الكتاب المرفق على المشاركة رقم 27 في هذا الموضوع لانه معد للمبتدئ في هذا المجال ( البرمجة بالليسب ) و لا يشترط التمكن في برنامج الاوتوكاد...


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (7 سبتمبر 2008)

أؤيد كلام الأخ خالد الأزهري و قد بدأت بالفعل في واحد من الكتب و أ\عولي أنهيها و إن شاء الله كل أما أفهم حاجه هابعتلكم على طول و على فكره في كتاب راااااااااااااااااائع للأوتوليسب لكن مترجم للعربيه و هيوفر علينا حجات كتير ياريت اللي عنده يبعته 
هذا هو الكتاب 
http://www.neelwafurat.com/itempage.aspx?id=lbb103473-63625&search=books
لكن لم أعثر عليه على الإنترنت و أحاول البحث عنه في المكتبات 
جزاكم الله خيرا و صوما مقبووولا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (7 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## asm123 (7 سبتمبر 2008)

اخوانى الاعزاء
فى خلال بضعة ايام ساجهز اول مثال لعمل ليسب مبسط بعيدا عن التعقيد للمبتدئين
ففى بداية استخدام اليسب لابد من وجود من امثله بسيطه لوضع ارجلنا على اول الطريق بعيدا عن التعقيد.


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (7 سبتمبر 2008)

رائع يا بش مهندس 
في إنتظار المثال المبسط
يا رب يجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abd83 (7 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا
موضوع رائع و يستحق التوسع فيه اكثر


----------



## خالد الأزهري (8 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا
موقع عربي يهتم ببرمجة الاوتوكاد
http://cadmagazine.com/


----------



## معماري عربي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

*ضروري للمهندس خالد ابو دقة*

ححضرتك بالسابق طرحت استعدادك لتعليم الاوتوليسب ,فارجو منك مساعدتي في تعلمه أو انك تدلني على من يساعدني في تعلمه خصوصا واني احتاجه في عملي كمهندسة معماري 
مع الشكر


----------



## Jamalflash (23 سبتمبر 2008)

نرجو أن يقوم أي مهندس بمساعدتنا ووضعنا على طريق تعلم البرمجة بلغة الأوتوليسب
وبالنسبة للي بيسأل عن كيفية قيامه بالتسريع أضربله مثال :
فرضاً أنني أريد أن أرسم سلم حلزوني لمئذنة ثلاثي الأبعاد هذا يحتاج مني وقت طويل ومجهود كبير
لكن باستخدام لغة الأوتوليسب بإمكاني إضافة ملف تشغيلي معين يعمل كأنه أمر جديد بالبرنامج يجعلني
أرسم السلم الحلزوني المطلوب في ثوان معدودة.


----------



## خالد أبودقة (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*AutoLISP*

إخواني الأعزاء السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

سوف أرفع لكم كتاب تعليم للأوتوليسب و هو بسيط جدا و يبدأ من الصفر

و أي استفسار أرجو منكم أن تضعوه هنا وسوف أقوم بالرد بأسرع وقت ممكن
بسبب انشغالي لفترات طويلة


----------



## خالد أبودقة (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*AutoLISP*

العفو و هي الرابط للكتاب


http://www.4shared.com/file/64179262/dc7efd1a/learn_autolisp_.html

انسخوا الرابط و ضعوه في متصفح الإنترنت و سوف تستطيعون تنزيل الكتاب
و على فكرة هاد الكتاب مؤلفه هو جورج أمورا


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (9 أكتوبر 2008)

اود ان اعرف الكثير عن برمجة الليسب
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## إسلام علي (25 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم الموضوع رائع فعلاً وأنا إستخدمت الأوتو ليسب وهو فعال جداً


----------



## كمال محمد (10 ديسمبر 2008)

أرجو ممن يتقنون هذه اللغة البرمجية الرائعة مساعتي في برمجة أمر يمكنني من إعادة اختيارselect جميع العناصر التي تم اختيارها قبل قليل لتنفيذ أمر ما ثم الرغبة في إعادة اختيارها لتنفيذ أمر آخرpre select
فعلى سبيل المثال قمت بتحديد أكثر من مئة عنصر مختلف لإعطائها لونا أحمر ثم أردت أن اختارها مرة أخرى لتحريكها إلى مكان آخر وهكذا


----------



## إسلام علي (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بسيطة جداً
إظغط M لتفعيل أمر نقل
هيطلب منك أن تختار العناصر المطلوبة
إضغط P أي الإختيار السابق
خلاص
إنتر وإنقل براحتك


----------



## كمال محمد (11 ديسمبر 2008)

أنا ذكرت المثال السابق فقط على سبيل توضيح ما أريد ولكن هناك أوامر تتطلب تحديد العناصر قبل تطبيق الأمر وشكرا على الرد


----------



## gentle2011 (2 مارس 2009)

thanks alot.........


----------



## ياسر سالمان (6 مارس 2009)

الموضوع هام جداً بس المشكلة انك لازم تتعلم الاتو ليسب عشان كل واحد طريقه عمله غير طريقة الثانى وهكذا ولكن لو وحدنا العمل لكان ذلك شئ جميل ... موضوع يستحق التثبيت


----------



## حمزهههههه (6 مارس 2009)

لو سمحتم انا ليه اقتراح ممكن حد يقوم بشرح هذا الملف فيديو ويكون بكده عمل خدمه كبيره لينا وفي انتظار ردكم وشكرا للمهندس صاحب الفكره


----------



## محمد مساح (7 مارس 2009)

يعطيك العافية اخي ما تقصر بس يا ريت تعطينا طريقة تصميم ليسب جديد


----------



## عمرو سليم (11 مارس 2009)

كتاب تعليم AUTOLISP
http://www.khayma.com/amr-salim/SELIM/AUTOLISP.doc


----------



## اسامه المصطفى (16 مارس 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً على المعلومات الرائعة وجزامك الله خير


----------



## اسامه المصطفى (16 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله الف خير انشالله استفدنا من هذه المعلومات


----------



## نيكولا (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا لكم على هذه اللغة الفيدة ونتمي المزيد


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (16 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا زنتمنى لكم المزيد ووفقكم الله


----------



## إسلام علي (16 مايو 2009)

أمرين فى الاوتوكاد وهما لحساب مجموع أطوال خطوط متفرقه موجوده عندك فى الرسمه 
أو لمجموع مساحات لاشكال موجوده عندك فى الرسمه 

أولا : مجموع الاطول 
حمل الليسب من هذا الرابط http://www.4shared.com/file/10557942...dbb1/suml.html
ثم بعد التحميل هيظهر لك ملف الlisp ضعه فى اى منطقه على الهارد ديسك
بعد ذلك افتح الاوتوكاد 
واتبع الخطوات التاليه افتح قائمه tools ---- ثم load application ثم اختار مكان ال lisp اللى انت لسه محمله وبعدين اضغط على load 
بعد ذلك اكتب فى سطر الاوامر- command line - 
الأمر suml ثم enter
بعد ذلك اختار الخطوط المراد المجموع لها وبعد الانتهاء من اختيارها اضغط enter
بعد ذلك اضغط F2 لكى يظهر أمامك مجموع الأطوال 

ثانيـا : مجموع المساحات 
( وهذا ال lisp الفرق بينه وبين الأمر area أن فى أمر area لابد ان تختار كل شكل او مساحه كل واحده بمفردها أما فى هذا ال lisp تختارهم كلهم بدون أى تعب )

نبدأ بالشرح 

حمل الليسب من هذا الرابط http://www.4shared.com/file/10557945...15d/AreaM.html
ثم بعد التحميل هيظهر لك ملف الlisp ضعه فى اى منطقه على الهارد ديسك
بعد ذلك افتح الاوتوكاد 
واتبع الخطوات التاليه افتح قائمه tools ---- ثم load application ثم اختار مكان ال lisp اللى انت لسه محمله وبعدين اضغط على load 
بعد ذلك اكتب فى سطر الاوامر- command line - 
الأمر aream ثم enter
بعد ذلك اختار الاشكال المراد المجموع لها وبعد الانتهاء من اختيارها اضغط enter
بعد ذلك اضغط F2 لكى يظهر أمامك مجموع المساحات

يارب يكون الموضوع مفيد


----------



## kh_afifi2000 (25 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً كثيراً وفيراً


----------



## فتوح (3 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً

والله الموضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## عمرو سليم (30 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
و اتماما لمجهودك شرح بالعربي

http://amrselim.net/download/AUTOLISP.doc


----------



## يعقوب الضيخ العمري (4 أغسطس 2009)

إذا سمحتو إخواني وبلأخص للأخ المتواضع ولانزكي على الله احدعمرو سليم ما نجحت معي autocad lisومحتاجه ضروري نرجو المساعدة منكم أو من الملتقى لأنه لدي مشكلة باالتواصل مع الملتقى


----------



## يعقوب الضيخ العمري (4 أغسطس 2009)

أخي الكريم asm إذا سمحت نبو الشرح كامل بالعربي ولو عذبتك معي إنت أو يلي بساعدني وعلى كل حال جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## يعقوب الضيخ العمري (4 أغسطس 2009)

أخي الكريمasm مااشتغل الملف معي الله يرضى عليك بالتفصيل لأنه محتاجه ضروري


----------



## يعقوب الضيخ العمري (4 أغسطس 2009)

*asm*

أخي الكريم والله مااشتغل الملف إذا سمحت بالتفصيل محتاجه ضروري


----------



## عمرو سليم (12 أغسطس 2009)

سيدي الفاضل بالنسبة لي الملف شغال بدون مشاكل 
و لا يحتاج لبرامج معينه
http://amrselim.net/download/AUTOLISP.doc


----------



## المجاهد عمر (20 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا" وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## zizolove_dodo2000 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (6 نوفمبر 2009)

الموضوع مهم جدا ولكن كيف اعمل انا ملف lisp
ياريت يا هندسه تشرح ازاى ممكن اعمل 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Akmal (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر لكل من شارك فى شارك فى هذه الصفحات و جزاكم الله كل خير سواء إذا كان مشاركة بالشرح او اضافة ملفات


----------



## صابر عبد الرازق (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششكورين اوى اوى


----------



## memolove2006 (27 يناير 2010)

الف شكر ياباشمهندس شعبان ربنا يجازيك بينا خير دايما كدة تاتى بكل ما هو متميز وجديد وياريت تكمل الموضوع الشيق دة


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (28 يناير 2010)

ال لسب ليس لغه في الاوتوكاد كما كنت اعلم الا انها لغه زيها زي اي لغه ممكن تعمل بيها اي شئ انت عايزه "كاني خبير انا اسه عرفت المعلومه دي"وممكن تتعامل بها مثل ال السي 
يمكن ان تكتب في ملف نصي عادي ويمكن ان تكتب من خلال القسم الخاص بشفرة ال لسب في برنامج 2007 ما عارف قبلها كانت في ولل لا؟
الكلمه سي او الحرف سي ليس له علاقه بالدرايفر سي بالكمبيوتر وفيها ككل اللغات تصريح عن متغير وادخال لاحداثيات هذه الاحداثيات يمكن ان تكون باي طريقه يتم بها الرسم في اوتوكاد سواء بالماوس او الكيبورد.
( دي بداية البرنامج ودي اختصار الشي ال ح يكتب وممكن تغيه لاي حروف ويشتغل عادي بالجديدdefun c: xang()
(اداة شرطif (= جمل وشرروط البرنامجالبرنامج اجواب الشرطxangletest nil)
(prognالاقواس يجب ان تكون متماثلة العدد
(defun c:xang()
(if (= xangletest nil)
(progn(defun c:xang()
(if (= xangletest nil)
(progn


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (28 يناير 2010)

ابحث عن الامر الذي يفصل الخرسانه او التفصيلات الانشائيه رجاء


----------



## hani balabel (1 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا اود ان اتوجه بالشكر لكاتب الموضوع وكل من ساهم بهذا الموضوع المتميز
ثانيا عندى استفسار هناك ليسب يعمل على الغاء التهشير وجعل بكرة الماوس لا تعمل كزووم سريع وتقليل سرعة الزووم وهذا الليسب يعتبر فيروس حيث انه عند نزوله على الجهاز يقوم بتحميل نفسه اوتوماتيكيا مما يعيق سرعة الرسم .
انا بالفعل توصلت عن طريق كتاب شرح اوتوكاد للاوامر اللى ترجع الاوتوكاد لطبيعته ولكن للأسف يعمل الليسب هذا مع كل مخطط تقوم بفتحه فهل فى حد عنده فكرة كيف يتم التخلص من هذا اليسب مع العلم انى حاولت الغيه من قائمة اوتو ليسب بس مش موجود فيها 
السؤال : كيف اقوم بعمل ليسب بامر واحد يقوم بالثلاث اوامر مرة واحدة 
الاوامر هى 
1- mbuttonpan ثم انتر ثم ادخال القيمة واحد ثم انتر وهذا يجعل بكرة الماوس تعمل كزووم بدلا من قائمة osnap
2- zoomfactor ثم انتر ثم ادخال القيمة 80 ثم انتر وهذا الامر يعمل على تسريع الزووم ببكرة الماوس علملا بان القيمة بين 10 و 100 و100 اسرع زووم ممكن
3- fill ثم انتر ثم اختيار on ثم انتر ثم re ثم انتر وهذان الامران يعملان على اظهار التهشير​ 
وان كان هناك طريقة للقضاء على هذا الفيرس اللعين فأرجو ايضاحها 

مع العلم انى قرأت الكتب ولم استوعبها
واسال الله ان يجزيكم عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## أوتوكاد (12 مارس 2010)

*فيروس مزعج*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يا جماعة الخير والله المشكلة التي طرحها الأخ هاني بلابل جد خطيرة وهذا الفيروس مزعج أكثر مما يبدو لأنه لو تم تصحيح الفاريابل المذكورة فإنه يعود بإعادتها من جديد عند فتح الملف من جديد أو عند فتح أي ملف, ولم أتمكن من القضاء على الفيروس واضطررت للفرمتة , والغريب في الأمر مع أن هذا الفيروس له فترة موجود على الساحة إلا أني لم أجد من يتكلم عنه في أي موقع أجنبي ولا حتى مجرد ذكر والحقيقة من تجربة شخصية أن هذا الفيروس لا يصيب الأجهزة التي تحتوي مضادات فيروسات محترمة ولو كان موصولا على الشبكة مع أجهزة متأثرة بالفيروس لكن أحيانا المهندس مضطر للعمل على أجهزة غير شخصية ومتأثرة مسبقا بالفيروس ومن غير المنطقي أن يكون الحل الوحيد هو الفرمتة وتنزيل مضاد فيروسات لأنه ببساطة هذه الأجهزة ليست ملكه 
المهم يا جماعة الخير من عنده أدنى فكرة عن كيفية حل هذه المعضلة إن شاء الله يكون له الأجر والثواب ولكم من أخيكم الدعاء والشكر لكل من ساهم في هذا الموقع المتميز


----------



## السيد احمد (13 مارس 2010)

هناك طريقه مبدئيه 
ان تذهب ال الoption واخر اختيار وهو profiles ثم نختار reset هذا يرجع البرنالمج الى ال deffult 
اما بالنسبه للاعادة التهشير ايضا من option واختيار display ثم 
apply solid fill
والى يعرف حل اخر يراسلنى على [email protected]


----------



## أوتوكاد (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك اخي السيد أحمد , لكن للاسف هذا الحل لا يقضي على المشكلة لأن الفيروس يعاود الظهور عند فتح ملف جديد أو حتى نفس الملف واليوم اكتشفت أيضا أن للفيروس آثار أخرى غير التي ذكرت ربما هي أكثر خطورة وخباثة
هيا يا جهابذة الأوتوكاد هلموا إلى المساعدة .... وا أوتوكاداااااااااااااااااااااه


----------



## السيد احمد (17 مارس 2010)

الى كل المهندسين الافاضل

لدى مشكله عويصه فى الاتوكاد وهى فايروس الأمر pan 
عند فتح اى ملف يظهر ال osnap بدلا من ال pan فى الماوس
مع العلم انى لدى حل مؤقت وهو امر mbuttonpan ثم enter ثم 1 
ولكن هذا حل مؤقت ينفذ عند فتح اى ملف اتوكاد
ارجو المساعده وشكرا


----------



## محمد عبده مصطفي (2 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نجم الدين احمد (23 مايو 2010)

مجهود رائع


----------



## نجم الدين احمد (23 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## جوجة دانية (28 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وياريت المزيد عن هذا البرنامج المفيد


----------



## جواب كل سؤال (8 يونيو 2010)

الله يجزيكم خير على مجهودكم الرائع على فكره برنامج كسبر بيشوف الفيرس ويمسحه وده الحل الوحيد اللي لقيتة


----------



## شادي اسلام (10 يونيو 2010)

*الاخ العزيز كاتب موضوع الاوتولزب هل هو لتسريع العمل علي الاوتوكاد او له استخدامات اخري*


----------



## شادي اسلام (10 يونيو 2010)

*الاخوة الاعزاء اريد ان اسأل سؤال لمستخدمي الاوتوكاد في الرسم والتصميمات الكهربائية وهو بخصوص امر من الاوامر استخدمه في توزيع وحدات الاضاءة في مساحة معينة علي هيئة صفوف واعمده*


----------



## asm123 (11 يونيو 2010)

hani balabel قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا اود ان اتوجه بالشكر لكاتب الموضوع وكل من ساهم بهذا الموضوع المتميز
> ثانيا عندى استفسار هناك ليسب يعمل على الغاء التهشير وجعل بكرة الماوس لا تعمل كزووم سريع وتقليل سرعة الزووم وهذا الليسب يعتبر فيروس حيث انه عند نزوله على الجهاز يقوم بتحميل نفسه اوتوماتيكيا مما يعيق سرعة الرسم .
> انا بالفعل توصلت عن طريق كتاب شرح اوتوكاد للاوامر اللى ترجع الاوتوكاد لطبيعته ولكن للأسف يعمل الليسب هذا مع كل مخطط تقوم بفتحه فهل فى حد عنده فكرة كيف يتم التخلص من هذا اليسب مع العلم انى حاولت الغيه من قائمة اوتو ليسب بس مش موجود فيها
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد قمت بعمل ملف اوتو ليسب يشتغل اوتوماتيك مع فتح اى ملف اوتوكاد ويقوم بضبط الاعدادات التى قمت بطلبها

فقط قم باضافته الى قائمة تحميل ملفات اليسب بالاوتوكاد
Tools ---> Autolisp--->load application--->startup suite-​

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/66283_11276212195.zip


----------



## asm123 (12 يونيو 2010)

هل قام احد بتجربة الملف؟


----------



## شادي اسلام (12 يونيو 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء مصممي الاضاءة وتوزيعها في الاسقف بالتساوي يوجد طريقة بحيث تسطف وحدات الاضاءة علي هيئة صفوف واعمده بالتساوي في الاسقف لها اوامر في الاوتوكاد بس انا نسيتها فهل احد عنده علم بها
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## MOH362 (15 يونيو 2010)

رائع جدا جدا


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ثروت313 (25 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أن موضوع الاتوليسب هو موضوع في غاية الاهمية ولقد لفتني بعض المواضيع بأن تعليم الاتوليسب لا يتطلب معرفة زائدة في الاتوكاد .... فان موضوع الاتوليسب ليس كالاتوكاد لكي نتعلمه ببساطة وانما الاتوليسب هو سلسلة من الاوامر تتدرج مع بعضها البعض لتكون الملف ويحمل على الاتوكاد .

الاتوليسب هو من اصعب اللغات ولكنه من اروعها لأنه لا يقبل اي غلط في الشيفرة المكون منها وبالتالي هناك العديد من الاوامر المستخدمة في الاتوكاد تستطيع ان ترفقها في ملف البرمجة .

وبالنهاية أقول أن لم تحترف الاتوكاد فلن يلزمك الاتوليسب ...... فأنا اعمل على الاتوكاد من تسع سنين
وبدأت بالاتوليسب من فترة طويلة ومن فترة وجيزة أصبحت اكتب ملفات الاتوليسب الخاصة بعملي كرسام ميكانيكي وشكرا.............
ثروت الشوفي 
السويداء سورية
Professional Autocad Draftsman
Autolisp Programmer


----------



## فتوح (28 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل يوجد Auto lisp لحساب shear center


----------



## ثروت313 (28 يونيو 2010)

فتوح قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هل يوجد Auto lisp لحساب shear center


السلام عليكم
ما هو المقصود ب shear center


----------



## فتوح (28 يونيو 2010)

ثروت313 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ما هو المقصود ب shear center



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
تعريفه ورد تفصيلا في هذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t196795.html


----------



## ثروت313 (28 يونيو 2010)

سلامات 
أن الاتوليسب يستطيع ان يحسب لك كل ما تريد من المعادلات الحسابية ويقوم بتنفيذها مع بعض المعطيات كشكل مرسوم بالكامل على برنامج الاتوكاد .
وأن الاشكال المرسومة في المشاركة عن الجسور وماشابه فهي ليست بالأمر الصعب جدا لتنفيذه كبرنامج بالاتوليسب ومن ثم نرفقه مع الاتوكاد ليقوم بالباقي.

وشكرا
ثروت الشوفي 
سورية السويداء
Autocad draftsman
Autolisp composer
الامارات أبوظبي الاقامة الحالية


----------



## فتوح (28 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الفاضل ثروت
غن وقع بين ايديكم اوتوليسب لحساب shear center
فاتمنى ان تقدمه لاخوانك هنا
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ثروت313 (28 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لردك السريع والمميز اخي الكريم
بالنسبة لسؤالك ان وقع او كان لدي برنامج اتوليسب عن حساب ال shear center فللأسف لا ولكن ان قام أحد من المهندسين الكرام بأعطاء العملية الحسابية للموضوع المذكوروالمعطيات التي تتم ادخالها من قبل المستخدم للبرنامج بوضوح. فسوف أقوم بكتابة البرنامج لك وللأخوان الكرام في هذا المنتدى الكبير والمميز.

فقط للتوضيح أنا أعمل كرسام ميكانيكي بمجال الأبنية من تكييف وصحية وحريق وكهرباء .... وغيره
وأنا لست على دراية بحسابات الأعمال المدنية للتعامل مع الموضوع بحرفية .

اجمعوا المعادلة مع المعطيات وسأكتب البرنامج للاستفادة والمصلحة العامة لكل المهتمين.
وشكرا
ثروت الشوفي


----------



## Jamalflash (7 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (18 يوليو 2010)

مشكور وسلمت يداك عى هذه المعلومات القيمة ويا اخي العزيز لدي سؤوال في الليسب وهو:
1 - هل بالامكان من خلال قاعدة البيانات عند النقر على النقطة الموجودة على شاشة الاوتوكاد او اللاند ديسك توب والمربوطة بقاعدة البيانات ان يعطينا list عن جميع المعلومات الموجودة لهذه النقطة مثلا ( الرقم، الاسم، الاحداثيات، الاررتفاع، الاطوال، الاعماق، التاريخ..... وهكذا
اذا كان بالامكاان ارجو ان توضح لنا كيف
وشكرا جزيلا لك وللمشرفين ولجميع الاعضاء


----------



## ثروت313 (18 يوليو 2010)

مازن عبد الهادي قال:


> مشكور وسلمت يداك عى هذه المعلومات القيمة ويا اخي العزيز لدي سؤوال في الليسب وهو:
> 1 - هل بالامكان من خلال قاعدة البيانات عند النقر على النقطة الموجودة على شاشة الاوتوكاد او اللاند ديسك توب والمربوطة بقاعدة البيانات ان يعطينا list عن جميع المعلومات الموجودة لهذه النقطة مثلا ( الرقم، الاسم، الاحداثيات، الاررتفاع، الاطوال، الاعماق، التاريخ..... وهكذا
> اذا كان بالامكاان ارجو ان توضح لنا كيف
> وشكرا جزيلا لك وللمشرفين ولجميع الاعضاء



السلام عليكم
ما المقصود بقاعدة البيانات هنا وايضا الاند ديسك توب Land Desk Top وكيف تكون مربوطة بقاعدة البيانات .... ارجو التوضيح لتأخد الجواب الصحيح.
واما النقر على نقطة موجودة على شاشة الاتوكاد فالمعلوم بأن النقطة على الشاشة لا تنستفيد منها بغير الاحداثيات ولا تكون فيها معلومات غير دلك هدا على حسب طريقة سؤالك.
وشكراثروت الشوفي 
سورية السويداء
Autocad draftsman
Autolisp composer
الامارات أبوظبي الاقامة الحالية


----------



## m66666677 (18 يوليو 2010)

*وانا انضم اليك في اقتراحك*


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (19 يوليو 2010)

اخي الكريم مشكور جدا على هذا الموضوع الشيق والذي اريده منك لو سمحت
ليسب يقرا معلومات النقطة عند النقر عليها وهذه النقاط مربوطة بقاعدة البيانات فعند النقر على النقطة
يعطي معلوماتها على شكل List او Table

وشكرا لك


----------



## المهندس ايوب (1 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## عمر هجرس (2 أغسطس 2010)

انا عندي lisp لحصر الكميات مهم جدا


----------



## ثروت313 (2 أغسطس 2010)

طيب شارك زملائك بما عندك ليكون خير لك في الدنيا والاخرة.
وان كان الليسب يريد اي اضافة فاننا سوف نتعاون على تطويره


----------



## تامر شهير (2 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
ونحن متابعين معك ان شاء الله لتعلم المزيد


----------



## ثروت313 (2 أغسطس 2010)

اتمنى ان لا يكون الليسب لحساب الكميات ان يقوم بحساب البلوكات او ارقام موجودة في جدول,
لأنني قد سبق لي وأن عملت برامج أتوليسب تحسب البلوكات والارقام في النصوص بأرقام و حتى غير منتهيه.
وما شابه .....
ثروت الشوفي
Autolisp Programmer


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (3 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السام عليكم شكرا جزيلا لكل الاعضاء الذين شاركوا في الموضوع و ارجو ممن تتوفر لديه نسخة الكترونية او سكانر لكتاب مبادئ الاوتوليسب للكاتب وهبي معاد ان يرفعه على المنتدى وشكرا لكل الاعضاء على المشاركة


----------



## mmken2010 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ياريت يا شباب كتاب عن الليسب عشان نتعلم لان الموجود على المنتدى انتهى صلاحيته للاسف
والسلام عليكم


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا أخي العزيز

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hani balabel (23 نوفمبر 2010)

asm123 اشكرك جدا على مجهودك الرائع وتعاونك فى حل المشكلة وأسال الله ان يجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hani balabel (23 نوفمبر 2010)

شادي اسلام قال:


> *الاخوة الاعزاء اريد ان اسأل سؤال لمستخدمي الاوتوكاد في الرسم والتصميمات الكهربائية وهو بخصوص امر من الاوامر استخدمه في توزيع وحدات الاضاءة في مساحة معينة علي هيئة صفوف واعمده*


 أخى الكريك الأمر هو (array) واختصاره (ar) دا بيستخدم لتوزيع اى عنصر بصورة متساوية فى مساحة معينة وايضا به امكانية التوزيع على مساحة دائرية 
اعتقد لما تفتح الامر هتقدر تتعامل معاه لو واجهتك مشكلة عرفنى وبشرحلك الامر شرح مفصل 
واسف على تاخير الرد


----------



## SADAWI (16 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن تراجعوا شرح الاوتوليسب بالعربي علي هذا الرابط في الموقع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t68634-3.html


----------



## القمر الهندسي (17 ديسمبر 2010)

يعني لو عندي قطاع خرساني بعرض 30 سم وعمق 60 سم وحديد تسليح قطر 25 ملم بعدد 8 في الاسفل واربعه في الاعلى كيف يمكن وصفه للاتوكاد مع اليسب..... وشكرا لكم


----------



## tariq khalil (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*
يخوان هاذا الفايروس يولد نفسه بملف acad.lsp
الحل باذن الله ازالة هذا الفايروس بالخطوات التالية وهي :
1 - قم بالبحث عن ملف اسمه acadappp.lsp او acadapp بوا سطة اداة البحث واجعل البحث متقدم حتى بالملفات المخفية 
2- احذف هاذا الملف 
3- قم بالبحث مرة اخرى عن ملف acad.mnl ستجد اكثر من ملف 
4- افتح الملف وباخر سطر ستجد عبارة ( (load "acadapp") (princ)" قم بحذفها طبعا بجميع الملفات امتداد *.mnl
5- احذف جميع الملفات باسم acad.lsp بالبحث المتقدم او بباتش ازاله acad.lsp
واخيرا افتح اي ملف اوتوكاد واكتب الامر التالي mbuttonpan واجعله 1
وايضا الامر fillmode واجعله 1 
انشا الله يكون الحل النهائي وادعولي​*


----------



## عبدالله1991 (1 يناير 2011)

اولا بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات القيمة وادعو الله ان تكون صدقة جارية في ميزان حسناتك والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (2 يناير 2011)

*كتاب الاتوليزب*



أسيرة الصفحات قال:


> أؤيد كلام الأخ خالد الأزهري و قد بدأت بالفعل في واحد من الكتب و أ\عولي أنهيها و إن شاء الله كل أما أفهم حاجه هابعتلكم على طول و على فكره في كتاب راااااااااااااااااائع للأوتوليسب لكن مترجم للعربيه و هيوفر علينا حجات كتير ياريت اللي عنده يبعته
> هذا هو الكتاب
> http://www.neelwafurat.com/itempage.aspx?id=lbb103473-63625&search=books
> لكن لم أعثر عليه على الإنترنت و أحاول البحث عنه في المكتبات
> جزاكم الله خيرا و صوما مقبووولا



الكتاب عندى بس ورق و يسرنى أن ارسله لكل من يرغب فى الحصول عليه


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (2 يناير 2011)

فتوح قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هل يوجد auto lisp لحساب shear center



اخ فتوح هل قصدك ليزب لحساب مركز ضغط الجزء المراد عمل إسطمبه له


----------



## شادي اسلام (8 يناير 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء مصممي الاضاءة وتوزيعها في الاسقف بالتساوي يوجد طريقة بحيث تسطف وحدات الاضاءة علي هيئة صفوف واعمده بالتساوي في الاسقف لها اوامر في الاوتوكاد بس انا نسيتها فهل احد عنده علم بها
ولكم جزيل الشكر
_اعزائي المحترمين كنت اود ان يرد عليه احد المتخصصين في الرسم بالاوتوكاد خاصة العاملين في المكاتب الاستشارية وكيفية توزيع وحدات الاضاءة في المساحة المراد اضاءتها ولكم جزيل الشكر_


----------



## SADAWI (9 يناير 2011)

اوامر المصفوفات هي array ويستخدم في الاتجاهين .
وايضا ممكن في اتجاه واحد فاختار الامر point من القائمة draw ثم divid .


----------



## arch_hamada (10 يناير 2011)

*مشكور اخى الفاضل لان موضوع lisp هام جداجداجدا وهو فعلا يسرع من الرسم بطريقه هائله
ارجو منك لو عندك كتاب او اى شىء نستطيع منه تعلم هذه اللغه الغايه فى الاهميه نكون شاكرين لك جدا *


----------



## mohammedshaban (10 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (12 يناير 2011)

لدى العديد من الكتب لتعليم الاتوليسب بالعربى او بالإنجليزيه و أريد أن أبادلها بهذا الكتاب 
يوجد كتاب عربي لتعليم أوتوليسب، بعنوان "التصميم بلغة أوتوليسب AutoLISP من أوتوكاد". صادر عن مركز أكاد للتصميم بمعونة الحاسب في سورية 
مركز آكاد للتصميم بمعونة الحاسوب 
سورية - دمشق - تجهيز 
هاتف: 2244552 أو 2248871 أو 2225819 أو 2223374 
فاكس 2224405 
ص ب: 7673


----------



## arch_hamada (13 يناير 2011)

*مشكور 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جداــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخىالعزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمعتحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـ¤©§¤°ح لوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حل وووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووور
مشكوووووووور
مشكووووور​*​


----------



## abo_waheed23 (8 مارس 2011)

الف شكر الكم يا جماعه


----------



## مهندس دهوك (8 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووور يا طيب


----------



## شيماء صلاح 1 (23 مارس 2011)

ياريت تساعدني وتنزل الكتاب علي شان نفسي اتعلم اليسب


----------



## s.sakr (22 أبريل 2011)

يا جماعة يا ريت حد يشرح لنا مثال بالصور
ويا ريت يدلنا علي كتاب لتعليم الليسب 
وتذكروا ان خير الناس انفعهم للناس
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## المساح عبد الغني (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم 
أضم صوتي لصوتك بتطوير اهتمام المنتدى للغة البرمجة هذه 
وذلك لما فيها من احترافية تنقصنا نحن العرب ... مع كامل شكري وتقديري لجهودكم جميعا ً *


----------



## taher.medany (13 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع جميل ويستحق التثبيت بجد


----------



## eng_ahmed civil (13 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ً أخى الكريم ولو تسطيع عمل ذلك على فيديو مصور . تكون الاستفادة أكثر ...
شكرا ...


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (17 ديسمبر 2011)

أبحث عن هذا الكتاب يقال انه كتاب جيد لتعليم الاتوليسب
التصميم بلغة أوتوليسب AutoLISP من أوتوكاد"
صادر عن مركز أكاد للتصميم بمعونة الحاسب في سورية 
مركز آكاد للتصميم بمعونة الحاسوب


----------



## farouksi (29 فبراير 2012)

asm123 قال:


> auto lisp لمن لايعرف فهى لغة برمجه داخل الاوتوكاد تستخدم لعمل اوامر جديدة للمستخدم لتساعده على زيادة سرعة الرسم حوالى عشرة اضعاف الطبيعى.
> اقترح:انشاء فرع او موضوع خاص لهذا القسم لان عدد المهندسين داخل المنتدى تجاوز بكثير 200 الف فعلى الاقل يوجد 200 مهندس اخر يجيدون استخدام auto lisp فلو تعاونا جميعا نستطيع تعليم الجميع هذه التقنيه لنرفع بذلك مستوى المهندس العربى لينافس المستوى العالمى بقوة.
> 
> وفى المرفقات نموذك بسيط لما يمكن عمله بهذه التقنيه (امر جديد قمت بعمله عند بداية تعلمى لهذه اللغة).
> ...


بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## عمر عبد السلام (29 فبراير 2012)

​ * جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## bboumediene (2 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (2 مارس 2012)

Sorry, I don't have Arabic
Many thanks for you and the other members for appreciated efforts about that important subject​


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (2 مارس 2012)

Sorry, I don't have Arabic
The two previously mentioned books links are not working
Please verify the same to enable us download these important books
Many Thanks​


----------



## GO_ANAN (5 أكتوبر 2012)

هل السلب يطبق لبرنامج 

civil 3d


----------



## محمد حضرموت (5 أكتوبر 2012)

الامر حلو سوف اقوم بتجريبة


----------



## ابراهيم م ع (7 فبراير 2014)

مشكور


----------



## descovery_2000 (7 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## إبراهيم الفهد (10 أكتوبر 2014)

موضوع رائع ومهم جدا 
شكرا


----------

